# New to the game!



## LiquidFishing (Apr 6, 2016)

As the title says I'm new to this game, well not all to new. I fish a lot of fresh water lakes and rivers. My friend recommend the penn feirce 2 rod and reel combo for my to start out with. I ended up buying that combo but I'm just not a fan of it being a heavy rod. 

Does anyone recommend anything different for surf and pier fishing? Maybe a medium or a medium heavy? Any rods by themselves and same with reels? Would love to find something I fall in love with.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

That's a good combo.


----------



## Jacob_holley (Apr 9, 2016)

A custom rod and a 706z


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

It depends on what you are looking for in the surf and on the pier. Most people who fish the pier use a Penn706z or a Van Staal for the bigger species like king mackerel, cobia, jacks, and sharks. Obviously you won't need a van staal to fish the pier since you're new to pier fishing and they are expensive. I would recommend a modest mitchell 302 with a crosswind and a manual pick up on a king mackerel rod for big species and set rod surf fishing. I would also recommend any decent 2000-4000 sized reels on an inshore rod for smaller species like reds, spanish, and pompano from the pier. If you want more specifics, you could always stop by a local tackle shop and ask them questions.


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up (Dec 31, 2013)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f35/want-know-about-pier-fishing-read-110669/

Also take the advice given in this thread


----------

